# My New Generator



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Up here in Alaska come camping season all the hookup sites are either full or outrageously expensive.
Even after doing everything we could think of to get our batteries to last they still went dead after 3 days tops. That left us with the choice of either coming home after 3 days or getting a generator. 
Well Alaska is pretty big so three day trips kind of put a crimp on us and generators are expensive. So as I am trying to figure out how I am going to work overtime to pay for the generator and still have enough time left to actually use it my eye falls upon the lawnmower I had just been given. And a little lightbulb comes on in my head....

So in true ******* tradition I took stuff I had laying around my yard and turned it all into something useful. Engine from the lawnmower, Car alternator from the shed out back, fanbelt from the same shed, some wire and an ammeter from the garage, and presto! I had a generator.

It only puts out 12 volt dc right now, but it will charge the batteries at a continous 50 amps. Also unlike those box store specials it is quiet enough to use in a campground. In fact the muffler I made for it is so quiet the loudest noise comes from the ticking of the valves in the crankcase. And in the spring I hope to add an inverter and use it to run the ac parts of the trailer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now THAT is a first. Ingenius! I'm still trying to get my son to even TOUCH our lawnmower, much less do something useful with it.









Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks great, how much does it weigh, looks like it could be heavy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, huskytracks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

So far one of the top MODS for 2006!

nice job


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great inginuety









A ******* in Alaska.....Whooda thought









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

That is awesome.......









Just think....I have an extra lawnmower in the garage...

Did you save the plans????









Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

VERY NICE!!! Createtivity is alive and well.









Walter


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've seen plans somewhere on the 'net for that- almost any motor will work. Very ingenious.
Kevin P.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

That's pretty cool.

Make a decal - "Honduh", and start selling them on Ebay!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nicely done. Most cost effective solution for any problem so far!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Way cool! I don't have a spare lawn mower engine hanging around, but have a small block V8. Wonder if that would work?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

vdub said:


> Way cool! I don't have a spare lawn mower engine hanging around, but have a small block V8. Wonder if that would work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna build a "start cart"?









I would like to see that mod!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I like the idea!!!
My question is: If this is using an alternator to charge, is it going to charge any faster than running the tow vehicle plugged in for an hour?
I understand that the briggs would prolly burn less fuel than the truck and that those with diesel trucks don't wanna listen to them run for an hour.
My truck is fairly quiet at idle and I don't think it would burn too much fuel sitting at an idle. Just wondering if it would be worth the hassle to build and carry this setup vs just plugging in the truck.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I like the idea!!!
> My question is: If this is using an alternator to charge, is it going to charge any faster than running the tow vehicle plugged in for an hour?
> I understand that the briggs would prolly burn less fuel than the truck and that those with diesel trucks don't wanna listen to them run for an hour.
> My truck is fairly quiet at idle and I don't think it would burn too much fuel sitting at an idle. Just wondering if it would be worth the hassle to build and carry this setup vs just plugging in the truck.
> [snapback]75056[/snapback]​


That would probably do the job just as well.

However.....the COOL factor is just not the same!!!























Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nicely done !


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My goodness...you built a generator.

Let me add that to the list of things I'll never do in my lifetime.

Randy


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Katrina Posted Today, 10:39 AM 
I like the idea!!!
My question is: If this is using an alternator to charge, is it going to charge any faster than running the tow vehicle plugged in for an hour?
I understand that the briggs would prolly burn less fuel than the truck and that those with diesel trucks don't wanna listen to them run for an hour.
My truck is fairly quiet at idle and I don't think it would burn too much fuel sitting at an idle. Just wondering if it would be worth the hassle to build and carry this setup vs just plugging in the truck.

Katrina,
By the time all the truck's systems get done with the output of it's alternator there is usually only about 10-15 amps left over. Then that 10-15 amps has to travel through a relatively small wire and by the time it gets to the trailer it is usually down to about 5 amps. Plus with my truck just sitting there runnig it would be real easy for someone to just hop in and drive off.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My goodness...you built a generator.
> 
> Let me add that to the list of things I'll never do in my lifetime.
> 
> ...












Ya think?!

You gotta' applaud the resourcefullness though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Huskytracks
Now I know if my father in-law was still alive He would have done the same thing








How much does it weigh?

Don


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Way cool! You definately get the engine-uity award! Now you need to add an amp guage, an hour meter and a exhaust temp guage just for added WOW factor.








Fred


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> So in true ******* tradition I took stuff I had laying around my yard and turned it all into something useful. Engine from the lawnmower, Car alternator from the shed out back, fanbelt from the same shed, some wire and an ammeter from the garage, and presto! I had a generator.
> 
> [snapback]74924[/snapback]​


Loud, raucous applause, huskytracks!







What a great way to recycle stuff lying around. And to think, just last summer I gave away a rebuilt ol' Mopar alternator that had been in the garage since 1976. Small engines are easy to find - heck, I have one on a John Deere walk-behind.... hmmm... Tell us more about the soundbox, sir... Please?

Slug


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Just add a 1500W - 2000W inverter and you will be set! It will be a fully functioning Generator with all the same options. Actually, it might be a good idea to add a capacitor, or a small 12v battery, to draw the power from, then have the alternator keeping that battery at full charge.

Great idea!

-JD


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

For those of you who want to know;

It weighs about 60 pounds. It looks big for what it is because I built it with enough room to add a second alternator so that it can power a 1500 watt invertor and have some juice left over for battery charging.

The alternator is not self-exciting so the whole thing will only work if it is hooked up to a battery, which wasn't a problem for me. The cord you see in the picture is a 12 volt cable with a battery plug that matches the one I mounted to the OB batteries. My original intent was to build it so that I could run the air conditioner off the generator/battery combo, but the amp numbers just got too high at 12 volts.

The sound box is plywood with a fiberglass duct blanket attached to the inside. I used fiberglass because it won't burn and I wasn't sure the whole thing wouldn't go up in flames. I Painted the outside with plolyurethane to make it look decent. The muffler is a chunk of exhaust pipe with 1/2 in conduit inlet and outlet and a few stainless steel chore-boys for packing inside.

I have plans if anyone wants them and I posted a few pics in the gallery that show the guts a little better.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Now add n old compressor and a pump. Place them on a serpentine belt with old air conditioner clutches to control if they're engaged or not and you'll have a power source for about anything you'll ever need.

Great job, you get the mod of the year award in my book.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Way cool! You definately get the engine-uity award! Now you need to add an amp guage, an hour meter and a exhaust temp guage just for added WOW factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harbor Freight Tools has the whole gauge cluster on sale for $9.99 this week!!!!

Tim action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Huskytracks,























Now, I just need to drop by Home Depot, pick up one of those John Deere tractors on clearance and I'll have an extra mower to mod...


----------

